# RAE: Professional Editing for Professional Authors



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Red Adept Editing offers editing and publicity services for self-published authors.

Book your slot today to make your book shine:*

Editing Menu

Editor Availability

*Check out our publicity services:*

Publicity Menu


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a great new service to add and very affordable prices.  I've made note of it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks. An honest critique is priceless.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Will this process serve to make the editing cheaper? Meaning they can clean up big plot issues before submitting for editing, and then the editor will only have to worry about line editing? I'm just trying to see why someone might pay for both when it seems like Red Adept already addresses these issues in their editing. I wouldn't know for sure because I haven't used you for editing services, but that's the impression I get from your page (_Content editing for storyline progression, plot, action, and character development_). Hopefully this isn't a dumb question lol


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

If you're going to be loading us up with more work, we have demands!

1 more piece of bread a day, bringing our rations up to 2 pieces on most days, and 2 and 1/2 on holidays and every other Sunday.

In addition, we must insist that the bread be mostly mold-free. If the bread is more than a week old, extra water must be given in order to soak the bread so that we don't chip (another) tooth.

Clean straw for our beds at least once a week. Chamberpots -- AKA buckets -- emptied a minimum of every other day. (Amnesty International while be watching.)

No more allowing people to take photographs while touring our cells. The flashes freak out Jim.

Oh! Stop flashing Jim!

No more rapping us across the knuckles with a ruler for infractions until the third violation, and all of this must be documented in writing. Also, you have to provide the bandages and Neosporin. (No, butter is not _just as good_ -- I checked.)

No more making us ring the doorbells of other editors and then run away and hide. (I skinned my knee last time.) For that matter, no more with the ordering them 3 dozen anchovy and onion pizzas, no calling them and asking if their refrigerators are running, or similar high jinx from your youth. (And no one get that Prince Albert in a can gag anyhow. )

In closing, I look forward to continuing our business relationship, especially now that you've destroyed the blackmail photos of my Aunt Dahlia and the lumberjack. (You did really destroy them, right? Not like the last time you said you did, and then cackled, "It's April _Fool's_ Day! Don't they have that in that backwater where you were born?)


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

A couple of quick questions.. 

- Do different people do the alpha/edit/and proofing? That would be preferable.

- Is this restricted to editing clients only or can someone run their manuscript through this process and then take it to their own editor?


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Now THIS is an interesting idea.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

This is my fault, isn't it? *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

emilyward said:


> Will this process serve to make the editing cheaper? Meaning they can clean up big plot issues before submitting for editing, and then the editor will only have to worry about line editing? I'm just trying to see why someone might pay for both when it seems like Red Adept already addresses these issues in their editing. I wouldn't know for sure because I haven't used you for editing services, but that's the impression I get from your page (_Content editing for storyline progression, plot, action, and character development_). Hopefully this isn't a dumb question lol


Yes, we do include content editing in our editing service.

However, many of our clients do have multiple people read their novel prior to submitting it for editing. Call them beta readers, critique circle, or whatever, but they offer feedback so that the author can make their book as good as possible prior to the edit. No one should send their first draft to an editor.

When you receive a content edit that is in conjunction with a line edit, by default the content edit must be light to medium. We point out plot hole, inconsistencies, jerky scene changes, character problems, etc. However, since clients receive line editing with this, the goal is to correct these issues with as little rewrite as possible.

We actually do edits on the client's changes. However, many editing services do not offer that, and the first edit is all you get. So, of course you would want your storyline to be in place as much as possible.

Plus, using an Alpha Reader gives you another opinion, or opinions if you use more than one. It's important to get feedback from more than just your editor, no matter how good your editor may be.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

BrianKittrell said:


> This is my fault, isn't it? *hangs head in shame*


   

No, Brian, although I have to admit that you would have benefitted, so you should consider it in the future. 

This was actually brought about through client requests.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

WilliamEsmont said:


> A couple of quick questions..
> 
> - Do different people do the alpha/edit/and proofing? That would be preferable.
> 
> - Is this restricted to editing clients only or can someone run their manuscript through this process and then take it to their own editor?


Thanks for asking, William!

Different people will do the different aspects. You alpha reader will not be your proofreader, just as your editor is never your proofreader. My philosophy is that none of my staff should ever read a book twice, as things would be missed on any second read.

No, it is not restricted to our editing clients. Just like our Proofreading Service, Alpha Reading is open to all authors for these additional reads.

A note to other Indie Editors: We NEVER try to "steal" a client. We strongly support other editing services. You can feel comfortable with referring your clients to us for these additional before and after editing services.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Bleekness said:


> Already tired this. Well worth the money. I'll be using this service again.


Thanks, Keith.

Although I'm sorry that you're "tired" of it, I'm glad to hear you will be using it again.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

Bleekness said:


> I did that on purpose.


I didn't catch it until Lynn (the editor) pointed it out. Well done!


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like a good service, I need it thanks.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea.  

I'm fortunate in that my request to friends for beta readers (I'm fortunate in that I have friends who are willing to be blunt!) has been more successful than I expected but if I were in a situation where nobody was able to help then something like this would be a god send!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> No more making us ring the doorbells of other editors and then run away and hide. (I skinned my knee last time.) For that matter, no more with the ordering them 3 dozen anchovy and onion pizzas, no calling them and asking if their refrigerators are running, or similar high jinx from your youth. (And no one get that Prince Albert in a can gag anyhow. )


Oooh!!! Now I know who was responsible!!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Another great service, Lynn. Thank you!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Seriously, this is my favorite type of project. When I do simple proofreads for Lynn, it's sometimes a little hard to hold back from putting in my 2 cents. With this service I get to put in a tad more than and I don't have to worry about stupid missing commas.  

I also get to feel like I'm having a conversation with the writer. I talk a lot about how reviews are NOT for writers, and how the things they seek there should have been taken care of before publication. This service is specifically designed to give authors feedback and a thorough read at a time when it would assist them the most. In addition, they know the responses will be truthful, which is something they can't always count on from friends and family. That means we'll tell them what doesn't work, but when we say a line is really good, or a scene is really funny, that will be sincere.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> If you're going to be loading us up with more work, we have demands!
> 
> 1 more piece of bread a day, bringing our rations up to 2 pieces on most days, and 2 and 1/2 on holidays and every other Sunday.
> 
> ...





MichelleR said:


> Seriously, this is my favorite type of project. When I do simple proofreads for Lynn, it's sometimes a little hard to hold back from putting in my 2 cents. With this service I get to put in a tad more than and I don't have to worry about stupid missing commas.
> 
> I also get to feel like I'm having a conversation with the writer. I talk a lot about how reviews are NOT for writers, and how the things they seek there should have been taken care of before publication. This service is specifically designed to give authors feedback and a thorough read at a time when it would assist them the most. In addition, they know the responses will be truthful, which is something they can't always count on from friends and family. That means we'll tell them what doesn't work, but when we say a line is really good, or a scene is really funny, that will be sincere.


Well, Michelle, since you like this new service so much, I see no real need to give in to your demands. 

Oh, okay. I can raise the bread rations. However, with the new work load, I will have to shorten all lunch breaks from five to two and a half minutes.

So, if you can eat more food in that time, more power to you. 

I really don't understand why you need the clean straw for your beds that often. With the new work, you will be sleeping less. Problem solved. 

As for the "other editor pranks," I've got that covered. I have a new phone system programmed to call each of them for our new "Midnight Grammar Lessons." I think they will all appreciate my attempt at being helpful. 

Those tours bring in the money to buy that bread. If you want non-moldy, fresher bread, deal with the tours. Jim can buy some sunglasses and write them off as a business expense.

Blackmail? Hey, as long as you do the work, you really don't need to worry, right?


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Lynn! This is a great idea. I LOVE it. I like that different people see the book along it's path. So, other than answering the author's questions, the Reader also adds their two cents in as comments within the word doc, or do they do it more like an editorial letter?


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Michelle Muto said:


> Lynn! This is a great idea. I LOVE it. I like that different people see the book along it's path. So, other than answering the author's questions, the Reader also adds their two cents in as comments within the word doc, or do they do it more like an editorial letter?


Different readers will have different ways they like to comment.

However, if the author has a preference, they can request the method, and I will match them up with an appropriate Alpha Reader.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I like to leave comments in the doc, but I also like to sum up in a letter (along with answers to questions) my overall thoughts and impressions.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

This is a great idea. I've worried that reviewers would be too overburdened, for a service whose demand has steadily grown while supply has fallen --- but which getting paid for is problematic; while editors were going to be ranked too low on the priority list by budget-conscious indie writers. 

So now, an institution of quality reviewing can receive needed income by providing an elementary editing service. The alpha reading is elementary AND so cheap, that it doesn't even compete directly with other professional editors . . . it seems like something entirely new.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Lynn ODell said:


> No, Brian, although I have to admit that you would have benefitted, so you should consider it in the future.
> 
> This was actually brought about through client requests.


Agreed, and even reading through a manuscript several times, I would still probably benefit from such a service, as would many others. Being close to the work makes self-editing a great deal harder to perform.


----------



## Jacqueline T Lynch (Dec 29, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> If you're going to be loading us up with more work, we have demands!
> 
> 1 more piece of bread a day, bringing our rations up to 2 pieces on most days, and 2 and 1/2 on holidays and every other Sunday.
> 
> ...


This interesting new addition to the service you offer can be very valuable, and I will look into it. However, I have some concerns about the way you treat your staff. I think the two pieces of bread you give them on most days should be entirely mold-free. Just because I'm looking for a bargain doesn't mean I don't have a conscience. Thank you for allowing me to express my moral outrage.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Bless you.


----------



## Debra Burroughs (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds like a great service, Lynn. Is there pricing for it on your website?  I have a couple of beta readers, but sometimes they get busy with their own lives and don't get back to me very quickly. Using a service, if it's affordable, might be another great alternative.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Debra Burroughs said:


> Sounds like a great service, Lynn. Is there pricing for it on your website? I have a couple of beta readers, but sometimes they get busy with their own lives and don't get back to me very quickly. Using a service, if it's affordable, might be another great alternative.


There's a page on the Red Adept site with all the details. 

_Alpha Reading Fee: $.00125 per word_


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Woohoo!

Michelle is now working on our first Alpha Read.  

This is pretty exciting for all of us.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Lynn ODell said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Michelle is now working on our first Alpha Read.
> 
> This is pretty exciting for all of us.


Yep, and I hardly need any help with the big words.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> And for me, since I am the lucky duck whose book is being read - I can hardly wait to see what Michelle thinks. (No pressure, Michelle - and those cookies and Starbucks gift certificates should be arriving on your doorstep very shortly)
> 
> (Additionally, I just sent Lynn my first book for a complete edit, and will be sending her my fourth book in a few weeks. Woot!)


Oh, trust me, you'll know exactly what I think.










(I really have to stop messing with people.)

I so want Starbucks right now.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Probably a stupid question, but, does



> *As with all Red Adept Publishing services, clients are ineligible for a review on Red Adept Reviews.


...mean that availing myself of this reasonably-priced service permanently and irrevocably render me ineligible for the scathing two-star review of my first novel I'm desperately hoping for, or does doing so merely leave me ineligible for a scathing two-star review _of the train wreck being alpha read_?

Because I've just finished The World's Least Romantic Love Story and would love to pay someone for the privilege of telling me how much it needs help, but I don't necessarily want to forfeit a potential negative review of my (already submitted) millstone in the process...


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

George Berger said:


> Probably a stupid question, but, does
> 
> ...mean that availing myself of this reasonably-priced service permanently and irrevocably render me ineligible for the scathing two-star review of my first novel I'm desperately hoping for, or does doing so merely leave me ineligible for a scathing two-star review _of the train wreck being alpha read_?
> 
> Because I've just finished The World's Least Romantic Love Story and would love to pay someone for the privilege of telling me how much it needs help, but I don't necessarily want to forfeit a potential negative review of my (already submitted) millstone in the process...


    

You will only forfeit a review of the book you have Alpha Read.

However, "forfeiting a review" is really a relative term. RAR now has 1500 books in the Review Copy queue. We receive an average of 4 Review Copies a day. We post 4 reviews a week. (I can help with the math if needed.  )


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Lynn ODell said:


> You will only forfeit a review of the book you have Alpha Read.


Awesome. Thanks.



> However, "forfeiting a review" is really a relative term. RAR now has 1500 books in the Review Copy queue. We receive an average of 4 Review Copies a day. We post 4 reviews a week. (I can help with the math if needed.  )


No, no, I can do the math just fine, thanks. And I did say forfeit a _potential_ review. 

I just hold out stubborn hope that you or one of your poor under-paid minions will find my book sufficiently harmless-looking to tackle and attempt to review. (It's one of my personal goals as a writer, in fact. A vitriolic review from Red Adept is my "made it moment", if you will. I try to be realistic, and even with your prodigious backlog, it's statistically more achievable than, say, breaking into the top 1,000, or selling 1000 copies a year, or whatever.)

Now, off to inflict my attempt at romance on you. Wait, that sounds _very_ wrong...


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds like a great service. Any chance you would offer something similar, but for reading over a story in it's outline stages, even before first draft? I know this is a completely different fish, reading outlines can be tricky to get a full feel of the storyline for someone not in the author's head, but I'd find this service so useful. I outline thoroughly, and would love to be able to get feedback on whether the story is working before I get into the drafting stages.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> Sounds like a great service. Any chance you would offer something similar, but for reading over a story in it's outline stages, even before first draft? I know this is a completely different fish, reading outlines can be tricky to get a full feel of the storyline for someone not in the author's head, but I'd find this service so useful. I outline thoroughly, and would love to be able to get feedback on whether the story is working before I get into the drafting stages.


Um, with an outline, I'll do it, just for procrastination fodder.

I mean, when you say outline, you do mean, like, an outline, right? Not a 25,000-word treatment or something like that?

Anyway, the point is that if it's really only a few pages of text describing the shape of the story...I'm sure lots more people would help out. It's also probs a good idea to get more eyeballs on an outline, since it is so skeletal? Maybe?

I am sort of making things up as I go along here, but they _sound_ plausible...


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I have to agree with Genevieve. An outline just wouldn't offer enough opportunity for feedback to make it worth your paying.

For one thing, you really need at least 10,000 words just to make the process worth it. 

You can submit a partial manuscript for Alpha Reading. However, anyone should think twice, or even three times, before doing that. Once a reader has read a portion, then the author takes the time to work on it, plus write more, that reader will have forgotten enough details, so he or she would have to read it again, or another Alpha Reader would need to start from scratch, which of course, would be another fee.

It's far more cost effective to send a full manuscript.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Soon I'm going to offer a service called "Omega Reading"--it will consist of many of the following:

1. Throwing your MS out a 3rd story window, then reordering the pages into an indecipherable mess while throwing away a third of the pages. 

2. Running your MS up a flagpole for 24 hours to see if anyone salutes. 

3. Reading passages of your MS to deaf people and watching their expressions.

4. Passing your MS by a passive-aggressive monk and asking him to create a new chant for the book that can be used in a book trailer. 

We will only charge two farthings per phrase, or twenty mites per syllable. Up front.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

MikeAngel said:


> Soon I'm going to offer a service called "Omega Reading"--it will consist of many of the following:
> 
> 1. Throwing your MS out a 3rd story window, then reordering the pages into an indecipherable mess while throwing away a third of the pages.
> 
> ...


0. Print manuscript with soy-based inks on recycled paper.

5. Pulp manuscript in a blender, using rainwater.

6. Use resulting pulpy mash to fertilize lawn.

7. Collect the dandelions that inevitably grow.

8. Make dandelion wine.

9. Bottle dandelion wine.

10. Sell 100% certified organic literary dandelion wine, just like Hemingway drank, to indie authors for a few thousand farthings per bottle, plus shipping.

_--George, who has a box of actual farthings around here, somewhere_


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

I'm fairly confident that Hemingway's version of dandelion wine would somehow come to consist of mostly gin, possibly some dandelions, maybe.

HOWEVER, let me take this opportunity to offer you, stalled writer, some of my very powerful product: Writing Wodka! Is triple filtered through the ashes of burned manuscript and charred dreams.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

genevieveaclark said:


> I'm fairly confident that Hemingway's version of dandelion wine would somehow come to consist of mostly gin, possibly some dandelions, maybe.
> 
> HOWEVER, let me take this opportunity to offer you, stalled writer, some of my very powerful product: Writing Wodka! Is triple filtered through the ashes of burned manuscript and charred dreams.


Is it made by Oompa Loompas?


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Lynn ODell said:


> Is it made by Oompa Loompas?


Oomph Loompa flavor coming soon! We have full line of flavors. Bitter Resentment, Giddy Meglomania, and Crushing Depression (tastes like grape).


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

genevieveaclark said:


> Oomph Loompa flavor coming soon! We have full line of flavors. Bitter Resentment, Giddy Meglomania, and Crushing Depression (tastes like grape).


I *knew* there was a reason I loved Grape Crush(TM). It tastes like I feel!

_--George, who once discovered a beverage that tastes like sewers smell._


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

> For one thing, you really need at least 10,000 words just to make the process worth it.


Well, actually my outline for my next novel is just over 20K words (so, maybe treatment is a better term than outline?). It's very thorough, scene by scene planning with enough detail designed for others to be able to look over it (rather than just notes only I understand). It's just not pretty prose is all.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

George Berger said:


> I *knew* there was a reason I loved Grape Crush(TM). It tastes like I feel!
> 
> _--George, who once discovered a beverage that tastes like sewers smell._


DUDE. You link to that as I'm sitting here trying to improve descriptions in a scene that takes place in a sewer. For reals.


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> Well, actually my outline for my next novel is just over 20K words (so, maybe treatment is a better term than outline?). It's very thorough, scene by scene planning with enough detail designed for others to be able to look over it (rather than just notes only I understand). It's just not pretty prose is all.


Those can actually still be pretty fun in a storytelling sense. I recommend taking a look at James Cameron's treatment (not script) for T2 - it used to be pretty widely available on the net, and it might still be. It's a great read on it's own.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

genevieveaclark said:


> DUDE. You link to that as I'm sitting here trying to improve descriptions in a scene that takes place in a sewer. For reals.


The internet is an amazing place. (And a friend of mine takes artsy-fartsy photos of sewers, for what it's worth. Why yes, I do know some weird people...)


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

George Berger said:


> The internet is an amazing place. (And a friend of mine takes artsy-fartsy photos of sewers, for what it's worth. Why yes, I do know some weird people...)


I'm pretty sure I've already stalked your friend.

I also really want to go explore NYC's system, along with old abandoned train tunnels, only when I tried arranging this it seemed...difficult. I did not know the right people! Or I was a suspected terrorist? Whatever, I'll get down there one day.

The pics of Tunnel 3's construction are also pretty cool.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Awww. You made my day and I'm pretty sure Lynn won't mind this post either.   

I'm really glad to know you found it helpful! I'm well on my way with your next one, actually, and have plenty to say!  (I also really want to find out what happens next.)


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Excellent to hear. What was the turnaround time, may I ask? I've been waiting to hear back about a giant expository lump I sent in a while back, and kind of wanted to wrap that up before I dug into my next atrocity.

_--George, but I want my scathing criticisms_ now...


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

George Berger said:


> Excellent to hear. What was the turnaround time, may I ask? I've been waiting to hear back about a giant expository lump I sent in a while back, and kind of wanted to wrap that up before I dug into my next atrocity.
> 
> _--George, but I want my scathing criticisms_ now...


I'm sorry, but I haven't received anything from you.

Could you possibly resubmit? You are also welcome to send it directly to my e-mail address: [email protected]


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Lynn ODell said:


> I'm sorry, but I haven't received anything from you.


Hmmm... I got the automatic acknowledgment from you. Odd.

Well, I'll shoot you an email in a few minutes, then.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

George Berger said:


> Hmmm... I got the automatic acknowledgment from you. Odd.
> 
> Well, I'll shoot you an email in a few minutes, then.


Ah...

I don't have an automatic acknowledgement set up for that submission page.

Did you perhaps accidentally submit through the Review Copy Submission page instead?

If so, please let me know the title so I can remove it from that queue.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

More like the endless wonders of my stupidity. Apparently I submitted a draft story for _review_, rather than alpha reading. Yay for my evidently nonexistent ability to follow instructions.

Would have been kind of hilarious when the one-star review showed up, though. By 'hilarious' I of course mean 'depressingly ironic'...

"Very rough writing, terribly awkward dialogue, completely nonexistent characterization. Giant, insurmountable expository lump right at the beginning. Horribly unsatisfying ending. Generally caused mental and emotional scarring, and would have benefited greatly from our fast and affordable editorial services..."


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Yay!

We've had our second victim client for Alpha Reading.

Irene did the Alpha Read and received a lovely testimonial. 

http://redadeptreviews.com/alpha-reading-portfolio/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

We are still hiring editors and proofreaders.

Visit http://redadeptreviews.com/adepts-needed/ for more information and to apply.

Thank you.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Are these paid positions? I would be interested in applying for proofreader.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

NicholasAndrews said:


> Are these paid positions? I would be interested in applying for proofreader.


Yes, they are paid positions.

Note: Passing a test is required for either position. There is also a training period for those who pass the test.


----------



## editorcassie (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi, I want to introduce myself to everyone!

My name is Cassie and you may know me as one of Red Adept's proofreaders. I've been working for Red Adept for almost two years now (holy Hera, how time flies!) I recently quit my day job to live as a lady of leisure and Lynn told me that was a bad idea. Something about bills and cat food... So I started editing. At least once a day I sit at my computer and think how I lucky I am to be doing what I love and working for an awesome company with the best boss.

My favorite genres are YA, paranormal/fantasy, and romance, but I'll read almost anything. I'm really a sucker for a love story. I'm hoping to expand my editing portfolio to include LBGT fiction, especially female/female. We don't get a lot of those right now, so I'm happily devouring some awesome straight love stories.

If you're looking for an editor for your LBGT novel, check out our website http://redadeptpublishing.com/editing-services/ and talk to Lynn about when you can get on my schedule.


----------



## xtine (Feb 17, 2011)

editorcassie said:


> My name is Cassie and I'm really a sucker for a love story.


Hey Cassie!

I loved your edit on my erotica (and BTW no one schedule her for 2/11 because she's MINE, MINE, ALL MINE)

LAdy - some seeeeerious sexy smut coming your way.....


----------



## Jennah Scott (Dec 12, 2012)

Cassie did a fantastic job on my book as well! I would highly recommend having her as an editor!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Cassie proofed my novel In The After and did a wonderful job!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Updating to let everyone know that we've hired another new editor to keep up with demand. 

Therefore, we have some new editing slots available starting in the middle of April.

We also have two new proofreaders.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Our weekly update:

I updated our Editing Portfolio: http://redadeptpublishing.com/editing-portfolio/ We have over a hundred books, so I found a new way to display them easily. 

Our Testimonials page is still a work-in-process. I am attempting to consolidate all of them. http://redadeptpublishing.com/editingproofreading-testimonials/ I hope to get it updated in the next couple of weeks.

Our next available opening is April 15.

After that, we have May 6 & May 20.

We offer line editing, content editing, proofreading, and editing consults. http://redadeptpublishing.com/author-services/

If you are looking to book WAY in advance, we have a future editor who will be joining the staff as soon as she's old enough. (Wow! How do I resize that pic?)


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Wow, look at the size of those peepers!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

vrabinec said:


> Wow, look at the size of those peepers!


Yep. She's adorable. She's the baby of one of my editors.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

To better serve our clients, we've restructured our offered services and streamlined our pricing:

http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/



Feel free to post here or contact me with any questions.

*************

On our publishing side, we just released our tenth book yesterday.

We have 3 more books coming out before the end of May.

We are still accepting submissions.

The top genres we are looking for at the moment are Science Fiction and Fantasy.

Next in line are Romance/Chick-Lit and Cozy Mystery.

We do accept all genres (with the exception of children's books and erotica). So if your genre isn't on this list, don't worry. We review each submission on its own merit.

I am happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

You can't go wrong with Lynn and her staff! Just saying.


----------



## SJ_Parkinson (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree Nell. 

Lynn @ Red Adept has arranged to edit all of my books and I have two more appointments scheduled.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Lynn and her staff are excellent!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Here are our next available dates:*

Lynn (Line Editing): May 27

Misti (Line Editing): June 24

Kelly (Line or Content): June 10

Michelle (Content): October 7

Karen (Line or Content): August 5

Cassie (Line or Content): June 3

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Weekly Update:*

*Here are our next available dates:*

Lynn (Line Editing): June 24

Misti (Line Editing): June 24

Kelly (Line or Content): June 10

Michelle (Content): October 7

Karen (Line or Content): August 5

Cassie (Line or Content): June 3

Laura (Content): May 13

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Weekly Update:*

I'm a bit late with this because I've had a hectic week.

I posted an ad to hire a more proofreaders to keep up with demand. I had about 130 applicants, but over 90% failed the preliminary test, which just consisted of basic grammar.  

The good news is that I found three with terrific proofreading abilities! 

Here are our next available dates:

Lynn (Line Editing): June 24 (one slot, then next date is August 19)

Misti (Line Editing): June 24 (one slot, then next date is August 4)

Kelly (Line or Content): June 10

Michelle (Content): October 7

Karen (Line or Content): August 5

Cassie (Line or Content): June 3

Laura (Content): May 13

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/

******************

On our publishing side, we had a new cover reveal today: http://redadeptpublishing.com/cover-reveal-ever-near/

Thank you, Streetlight Graphics! http://streetlightgraphics.com/

We are still accepting publishing submissions, and I've updated the submissions form to make it easier and more clear.

Here are links to our publishing guidelines and publishing FAQ pages:

http://redadeptpublishing.com/publishing-submission-guidelines/

http://redadeptpublishing.com/publishing-faq/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Here are our next available dates:*

Lynn (Line Editing): July 15

Misti (Line Editing): June 24 (one slot, then next date is August 26)

Kelly (Line or Content): June 10

Michelle (Content): October 7

Karen (Line or Content): September 30

Cassie (Line or Content): July 23

Laura (Content): July 1

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/

******************

On our publishing side, we've had two new cover reveals:

KBoard's own Harvey Chute has written a book titled _Stone and Silt_: http://redadeptpublishing.com/cover-reveal-stone-and-silt-by-harvey-chute/

Edward Lorn's new book is _Life After Dane_: http://redadeptpublishing.com/cover-reveal-life-after-dane-by-edward-lorn/

Thank you, Streetlight Graphics! http://streetlightgraphics.com/

We released First, by Chanda Stafford: http://redadeptpublishing.com/firsts-book-one-of-the-live-once-trilogy-by-chanda-stafford/

The book received its first review today from _The Coffee Pot_: http://www.freshcoffeeblog.com/2013/05/first-blog-tour.html. Here's an awesome quote: "If you loved the Hunger Games trilogy, get ready for your next obsession."

We have two tours going on at the moment with some cool prizes:

http://redadeptpublishing.com/the-first-tour/

http://redadeptpublishing.com/the-katie-tour/

Stop by and enter to win. 

We are still accepting publishing submissions, and I've updated the submissions form to make it easier to submit.

Here are links to our publishing guidelines and publishing FAQ pages:

http://redadeptpublishing.com/publishing-submission-guidelines/

http://redadeptpublishing.com/publishing-faq/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available dates:

Lynn (Line Editing): July 15

Misti (Line Editing): June 24 (one slot, then next date is September 16)

Kelly (Line or Content): June 24

Michelle (Content): October 7

Karen (Line or Content): November 4

Cassie (Line or Content): July 23

Laura (Content): July 1

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/

******************

On our publishing side, we just released our twelfth and thirteenth books: _First_, by Chanda Stafford, and _Lay Death at Her Door_, by Elizabeth Buhmann.

The First Tour has already started, and you can enter to win some prizes: http://redadeptpublishing.com/the-first-tour/

Our favorite review so far: "If you loved the Hunger Games trilogy, get ready for your next obsession." The Coffee Pot 

The Lay Death tour starts in three days: http://redadeptpublishing.com/the-lay-death-tour/

We're very excited to have purchased two Bookbub ads for June.

Here are links to our publishing guidelines and publishing FAQ pages:

http://redadeptpublishing.com/publishing-submission-guidelines/

http://redadeptpublishing.com/publishing-faq/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available dates:

Lynn (Line Editing): July 22

Misti (Line Editing): September 16 (has a couple of slots for short stories or novellas before September)

Kelly (Line or Content): August 5

Michelle (Content): November 4

Karen (Line or Content): November 4

Cassie (Line or Content): August 5

Laura (Content): July 29

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/

******************

The Lay Death Tour has started, and you can enter to win some prizes: http://redadeptpublishing.com/the-lay-death-tour/

We've given away over 14,000 copies of Blood Echo. The freebie run ends today.

*Harvey's book, Stone and Silt, will be released August 19.*  We're working on filling his blog tour now: http://redadeptpublishing.com/the-stone-tour/

We are accepting submissions, but we get a lot of them, so please be patient after sending us your manuscript.

Here are links to our publishing guidelines and publishing FAQ pages:

http://redadeptpublishing.com/publishing-submission-guidelines/

http://redadeptpublishing.com/publishing-faq/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Here are our next available dates:*

Lynn (Line Editing): August 12

Misti (Line Editing): September 16 (has one slot for short stories or novellas before September)

Kelly (Line or Content): August 5

Michelle (Content): December 16

Karen (Line or Content): November 25

Cassie (Line or Content): August 5

Laura (Content): July 1

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/

******************

We are very excited to be adding audio books to our catalog. Five books are in production, and we are listening to auditions for the rest.

KBoard's very own Harvey Chute has a tour scheduled for his book in August: http://redadeptpublishing.com/the-stone-tour/

Here are links to our publishing guidelines and publishing FAQ pages:

http://redadeptpublishing.com/publishing-submission-guidelines/

http://redadeptpublishing.com/publishing-faq/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Here are our next available dates:*

Lynn (Line Editing): August 12

Misti (Line Editing): September 16 (has one slot for short stories or novellas before September)

Kelly (Line or Content): August 19

Michelle (Content): December 16

Karen (Line or Content): November 25

Cassie (Line or Content): September 2

Laura (Content): July 1

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

Pricing Menu

******************

We had our 2013 Red Adept Publishing Party this past weekend. Tons of fun! Here are some pics: RAP Party Pics

Publishing Submission Guidelines
Publishing FAQ


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Here are our next available dates:*

Lynn (Line Editing): July 29

Misti (Line Editing): September 16 (has one slot in August for a project under 40K words)

Kelly (Line or Content): July 22

Michelle (Content): December 16

Karen (Line or Content): November 25

Cassie (Line or Content): September 2 (has one slot in August for a project under 40K words)

Laura (Line or Content): July 15

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

Pricing Menu

******************

Publishing Side:

Publishing Submission Guidelines
Publishing FAQ


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Here are our next available dates:*

Lynn (Line Editing): September 23

Misti (Line Editing): September 16 (has one slot in August for a project under 40K words)

Kelly (Line or Content): September 16

Michelle (Content): January 2014

Karen (Line or Content): January 2014

Cassie (Line or Content): September 30 (has one slot in August for a project under 40K words)

Laura (Line or Content): August 26

Stefanie (Line): October 7

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

Pricing Menu

******************

We have a new release coming July 15: Edward Lorn's _Life After Dane_. http://redadeptpublishing.com/life-after-dane-by-edward-lorn/

Publishing Side:

Publishing Submission Guidelines
Publishing FAQ


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Here are our next available dates:*

Lynn (Line Editing): September 23

Misti (Line Editing): September 16 (has one slot in August for a project under 40K words)

Kelly (Line or Content): September 30

Michelle (Content): January 2014

Karen (Line or Content): January 2014

Cassie (Line or Content): October 28

Laura (Line or Content): September 16

Stefanie (Line): October 7

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

Pricing Menu

******************
Publishing Side:

Win a signed print copy or a pre-release Kindle copy of Harvey's book! http://kboards.blogspot.com/2013/07/win-free-copy-of-stone-and-silt.html

We have a new release coming July 15: Edward Lorn's _Life After Dane_. http://redadeptpublishing.com/life-after-dane-by-edward-lorn/

Publishing Submission Guidelines
Publishing FAQ


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Here are our next available dates:*

Lynn (Line Editing): September 30

Misti (Line Editing): September 16 (has one slot in August for a project under 40K words)

Kelly (Line or Content): September 30

Michelle (Content): January 2014

Karen (Line or Content): January 2014

Cassie (Line or Content): November 11

Laura (Line or Content): October 21

Stefanie (Line): October 7

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

Pricing Menu

******************
Publishing Side:

10 days left to win a signed print copy or a pre-release Kindle copy of Harvey's book! http://kboards.blogspot.com/2013/07/win-free-copy-of-stone-and-silt.html

Edward Lorn's _Life After Dane_ is out: http://redadeptpublishing.com/life-after-dane-by-edward-lorn/



Publishing Submission Guidelines
Publishing FAQ


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Here are our next available dates*:*

Lynn (Line Editing): December 2

Misti (Line Editing): October 21 (has one slot September 30 for a project under 40K words)

Kelly (Line or Content): November 4

Michelle (Content): January 2014

Karen (Line or Content): January 2014

Cassie (Line or Content): November 11

Laura (Line or Content): November 4

Stefanie (Line): December 23 (has one slot November 25 for a project under 40K words)

*Availability subject to change without notice.
_
Note: We often have postponements that create new openings.
_

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

Pricing Menu

******************
*Publishing Side:*

Accepting all genres.

Publishing Submission Guidelines
Publishing FAQ


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Here are our next available dates*:*

Lynn (Line Editing): December 2

Misti (Line Editing): November 3 (has one slot September 30 for a project under 40K words)

Kelly (Line or Content): November 25

Michelle (Content): January 2014

Karen (Line or Content): January 2014

Cassie (Line or Content): November 11

Laura (Line or Content): November 4

Stefanie (Line): January 20 (has one slot November 25 for a project under 40K words)

*Availability subject to change without notice.
_
Note: We often have postponements that create new openings.
_

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

Pricing Menu

******************
*Publishing Side:*

Did you know that Harvey has a blog?

He wrote a beautiful post today: http://harveychute.blogspot.com/2013/08/words-that-carry-us.html

Accepting all genres.

Publishing Submission Guidelines
Publishing FAQ


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Here are our next available dates*:*

Lynn (Line Editing): January 20

Misti (Line Editing): November 4 (has one slot September 30 for a project under 40K words) *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line or Content): January 13

Michelle (Content): February 3

Karen (Line or Content): January 20

Cassie (Line or Content): January 13

Laura (Line or Content): January 6

Stefanie (Line): March 17 (has one slot November 25 for a project under 40K words)

*Availability subject to change without notice.
_
Note: We often have postponements that create new openings.
_

Proofreading can usually be scheduled with one or two weeks of advance notice.

Pricing Menu

Please consider dropping by and giving our FB page a Like: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Red-Adept-Editing/137150496492308 

******************
*Publishing Side:*

Accepting all genres.

Publishing Submission Guidelines
Publishing FAQ


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynn,

I don't know if you have another thread, or if it's just that you've been around so long, your thread is from before we started welcoming people. Here's your welcome!

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts on our forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Your post made me wonder, so I checked my profile.

I joined KBoards on January 8, 2009.    

But thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available dates*:

Lynn (Line Editing): January 27

Misti (Line Editing): December 16 (has one slot September 30 for a project under 40K words) *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line or Content): January 13

Michelle (Content): February 3

Karen (Line or Content): January 26

Cassie (Line or Content): February 24

Laura (Line or Content): October 7, then a novella slot for December 16, then February 3

Stefanie (Line): March 17 (has one slot January 20 for a project under 40K words)

Jenn L. (Line): Novella slot October 21, then next is January 27.

Alyssa (Content): November 4

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Note: We often have postponements that create new openings.

We no longer schedule proofreaders in advance. If you submit a proofread, the wait for an available proofreader is less than two weeks.

Pricing Menu: http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available dates*:

Lynn (Line Editing): February 24

Misti (Line Editing): December 16 (has one slot September 30 for a project under 40K words) *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line or Content): February 10

Michelle (Content): March 10

Karen (Line or Content): March 10

Cassie (Line or Content): December 16 (After that: March 10)

Laura (Line or Content): October 21, then a novella slot for December 16, then February 3 & March 3

Stefanie (Line): March 17 (has one slot January 20 for a project under 40K words)

Jenn L. (Line): Novella slot October 21, then next is January 27.

Alyssa (Content): December 16 then January 27

Joann (Line): October 28 then December 2

George (Line): October 28

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Note: We often have postponements that create new openings.

Pricing Menu: http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

We've added some new services in order to fit the needs of all authors.

Check them out here: http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/

To see examples: http://redadeptpublishing.com/editing-examples/

*Here are our next available dates*:*

Lynn (Line): March 10

Misti (Line and Copy): December 30 (has one slot November 4 for a project under 40K words) *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line, Copy, and Content): February 10

Michelle (Content and Developmental): March 10

Karen (Line and Content): March 10

Cassie (Line and Content): December 16 (After that: March 10)

Laura (Line and Content): Novella slots October 28 and December 16, then a book slot February 10

Stefanie (Line and Copy): October 28, then a novella slot January 20. After that: February 10

Jenn L. (Line and Copy): Novella slot November 11. After that: January 7

Alyssa (Content and Developmental): January 27

Joann (Line and Copy): October 28, then December 2

George (Line and Copy): October 28, then December 2

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Note: We often have postponements that create new openings.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available dates*:

Lynn (Line): March 10

Misti (Line and Copy): December 2, then December 30 (has one slot November 11 for a project under 40K words) *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line, Copy, and Content): February 10

Michelle (Content and Developmental): March 10

Karen (Line and Content): March 10

Cassie (Line and Content): December 16 (After that: March 10)

Laura (Line and Content): Novella slot for December 16, then a book slot February 10

Stefanie (Line and Copy): Novella slot January 20, then February 10

Jenn L. (Line and Copy): December 30, then February 10, then March 10

Alyssa (Content and Developmental): March 10

Joann (Line and Copy): December 2

George (Line and Copy): December 16

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Note: We often have postponements that create new openings.

Service Menu: http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available dates*:

Lynn (Line): March 24

Misti (Line and Copy): December 2, December 30, then January 20 *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line, Copy, and Content): February 10

Michelle (Content and Developmental): March 30

Karen (Line and Content): March 10 (Karen's favorite genres are Fantasy, Sci-fi, and Young Adult)

Cassie (Line and Content): December 16, then March 10 (Cassie loves erotica!)

Laura (Line and Content): Novella slot for December 16, book slot February 3 and March 17, then April 14

Stefanie (Line and Copy): Novella slots for December 2 & January 20, then March 17

Jenn L. (Line and Copy): February 10, then March 10

Alyssa (Content and Developmental): March 10

Joann (Line and Copy): December 2

Susie (Line and Content): November 25

*Availability subject to change without notice. We often have postponements that create new openings.

Note: Our novella slots are for manuscripts under 40,000 words.

Service Menu

Read what clients have to say: Testimonials

Looking for a publisher? Read our Publishing Submission Guidelines


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

All of our editors are well-read in most genres and will work in most genres, but I've added their favorite genres for fun. 

Here are our next available dates*:

Lynn (Line): January 6, then March 24 (Horror, Mystery, Apocalyptic)

Misti (Line and Copy): November 25, then January 20 (Sci-fi, Fantasy, Young Adult, Sweet Romance) *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line, Copy, and Content): February 10, then March 17 (Sci-fi, Fantasy, Historical Fiction)

Michelle (Content and Developmental): March 30 (Horror, Young Adult, Mystery)

Karen (Line and Content): March 10 (Fantasy, Sci-fi, and Young Adult)

Cassie (Line and Content): Novella slots: December 30 and January 20, then March 10 (Erotica and Romance)

Laura (Line, Content, and Developmental): Novella slot for December 16. Book slot March 17, then April 14 (Romance, Fantasy, Horror, Young Adult, Historical Fiction)

Stefanie (Line and Copy): Novella slots for December 2, December 30, & January 20. Book slot: March 17 (Horror, Mystery, Young Adult)

Jenn L. (Line and Copy): November 25, December 9, February 10, March 10 (Romance, Young Adult, Mystery, Erotica, Fantasy, Thriller)

Alyssa (Content and Developmental): March 10 (Fantasy, Sci-fi)

Joann (Content, Line, and Copy): December 2 & 16, then February 17 (Erotica, Romance, Horror, Thriller, Fantasy, Sci-Fi)

Susie (Content and Developmental): January 6 (Fantasy, Romance)

*Availability subject to change without notice. We often have postponements that create new openings.

Note: Our novella slots are for manuscripts under 40,000 words.

Service Menu

Read what clients have to say: Testimonials

Looking for a publisher? Read our Publishing Submission Guidelines


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

All of our editors are well-read in most genres and will work in most genres, but I've added their favorite genres for fun. 

Here are our next available dates*:

Lynn (Line): January 6, then March 24 (Horror, Mystery, Apocalyptic)

Misti (Line and Copy): December 2, then January 20 (Sci-fi, Fantasy, Young Adult, Sweet Romance) *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line, Copy, and Content): March 17 (Sci-fi, Fantasy, Historical Fiction)

Michelle (Content and Developmental): March 30 (Horror, Young Adult, Mystery)

Karen (Line and Content): March 10 (Fantasy, Sci-fi, and Young Adult)

Cassie (Line and Content): Novella slots: December 9, December 30, and January 20. Book slot: March 24 (Erotica and Romance)

Laura (Line, Content, and Developmental): December 2, then March 17 (Fantasy & Historical Fiction)

Stefanie (Line and Copy): December 2, then March 17 (Horror, Mystery, Young Adult)

Jenn L. (Line and Copy): February 10, then March 10 (Romance, Young Adult, Mystery, Erotica, Fantasy, Thriller)

Alyssa (Content and Developmental): March 10 (Fantasy, Sci-fi)

Joann (Content, Line, and Copy): February 17 (Erotica, Romance, Horror, Thriller, Fantasy, Sci-Fi)

Susie (Content and Developmental): January 6 (Fantasy, Romance)

*Availability subject to change without notice. We often have postponements that create new openings.

Note: Our novella slots are for manuscripts under 40,000 words.

Service Menu

Read what clients have to say: Testimonials

Looking for a publisher? Read our Publishing Submission Guidelines


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available dates*: (I added some favorite genres, but my staff members are well read in most genres and will edit almost anything, unless otherwise noted. )

Lynn (Line): March 24 (Loves Horror, Mystery, YA, Apocalyptic, & Dystopian)

Misti (Line and Copy): Book: December 16, Novella: February 17, Book: March 24 *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex. (Loves Sci-fi, Fantasy, & YA)

Kelly (Line, Copy, and Content): March 24 (Loves Sc-Fi & Fantasy)

Michelle (Content and Developmental): April 7 (Loves Romance, Horror, Mystery, and YA)

Karen (Line and Content): January 6, then May 12 (Karen's favorite genres are Fantasy, Sci-fi, and Young Adult)

Cassie (Line and Content): Novella: January 20, then March 24 (Cassie loves romance, YA, and erotica!)

Laura (Line and Content): March 17, then April 14 (Laura loves Historical Fiction, Fantasy, Romance, and YA)

Stefanie (Line and Copy): Novella: March 30, Book: April 20

Jenn L. (Line and Copy): March 3

Alyssa (Content and Developmental): April 7

Joann (Content, Line, and Copy): Novella: March 3, Book: March 24

*Availability subject to change without notice. We often have postponements that create new openings.

Note: Our novella slots are for manuscripts under 40,000 words.

Service Menu

Read what clients have to say: Testimonials

Looking for a publisher? Read our Publishing Submission Guidelines


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available dates*: (I added some favorite genres, but my staff members are well read in most genres and will edit almost anything, unless otherwise noted. )

Lynn (Line): June 30 (Loves Horror, Mystery, YA, Apocalyptic, & Dystopian)

Misti (Line and Copy): Novella: January 27 & March 3. Book: May 5 *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex. (Loves Sci-fi, Fantasy, & YA)

Kelly (Line, Copy, and Content): April 28 (Loves Sc-Fi & Fantasy)

Michelle (Content and Developmental): April 7 (Loves Romance, Horror, Mystery, and YA)

Karen (Line and Content): August 4 (Karen's favorite genres are Fantasy, Sci-fi, and Young Adult)

Cassie (Line and Content): April 28 (Cassie loves romance, YA, and erotica!)

Laura (Line and Content): April 28 (Laura loves Historical Fiction, Fantasy, Romance, and YA)

Stefanie (Line and Copy): Novella: March 30 & April 21, then Book: May 12

Jenn L. (Line and Copy): April 21

Alyssa (Content and Developmental): May 12

Joann (Content, Line, and Copy): May 5

Suzanne (Content): February 10

*Availability subject to change without notice. We often have postponements that create new openings.

Note: Our novella slots are for manuscripts under 40,000 words.


----------



## Jeffrey Mays (Jan 17, 2014)

Cool! I will check it out. I am looking at publishing options now.


----------



## ELS (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi,

This looks great. I've a question about your "available dates" -- 
Are the dates listed in this thread for your editorial services or publishing services? Just trying to gauge the turnaround time on your "Signature" package.

Thanks.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Those dates are for our editorial services.

If you have any other questions, you are welcome to email me at [email protected].

On a side note: Our publishing house is completely different, as all submissions have to go through our acquisitions team. For anyone wondering, acquisitions takes two to three months.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available editing dates*: (Slots are for book-length (over 40k words) unless otherwise noted, but a novella can be scheduled in any slot.)

Lynn (Line): August 11

Misti (Line): May 26 *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line): Novella: June 2, Book: July 14

Michelle (Content & Developmental): July 7

Karen (Line): October 27

Cassie (Line & Content): September 29

Laura (Line & Content): June 30

Stefanie (Line): August 25

Jenn L. (Line): June 30

Alyssa (Content & Developmental): June 9

Joann (Content& Line): June 2

Suzanne (Content & Developmental): July 14

Chris (Line): June 16

*Availability subject to change without notice. We often have postponements that create new openings.

Note: Our novella slots are for manuscripts under 40,000 words.

*******************************

We have a new series coming out later this year. Beyond the Style Manual will contain short writing guides written by the RAP staff.

http://redadeptpublishing.com/beyond-the-style-manual/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available dates*: (Slots are for book-length (over 40k words) unless otherwise noted, but a novella can be scheduled in any slot.)

Lynn (Line): September 1

Misti (Line): June 9 *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line): July 14

Michelle (Content & Developmental): August 4

Karen (Line): Booked for the Year

Cassie (Line & Content): September 29

Laura (Line & Content): Novella: July 28, Book: August 25

Stefanie (Line): Book: June 9, Novella: September 8, Book: October 20

Jenn L. (Line): July 14

Alyssa (Content & Developmental): August 4

Joann (Content& Line): September 8

Suzanne (Content & Developmental): September 8

Chris (Line): July 14

*Availability subject to change without notice. We often have postponements that create new openings.

Note: Our novella slots are for manuscripts under 40,000 words.
*
************************​
We have a new erotic romance imprint: Cinnabar Silk.

Now accepting submissions!

http://www.cinnabarsilk.com/

Drop by and enter our Launch Contest: http://www.cinnabarsilk.com/cinnabar-silk-launch/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Red Adept Publishing is in need of more editors and proofreaders.

You can find the application here: http://redadeptpublishing.com/join-our-team/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

_*Red Adept Publishing*_

We are so pleased that one of our publishing books debuted on the USA Today Best Seller list at #47 and on the NY Times E-Book Best Seller List at #17.

The book, _Thought I Knew You_, by Kate Moretti, was the second book published by RAP in September 2012. A BookBub ad got the book some recognition, and we couldn't be happier. 

We are having a 5-Author Book Signing in Raleigh, North Carolina on May 17.

I would love to meet any KBers in the area! 

More information here: https://www.facebook.com/events/221404628055628/

****************

_*Red Adept Editing Services*_

Here are our next available dates*: (Slots are for book-length (over 40k words) unless otherwise noted, but a novella can be scheduled in any slot.)

Lynn (Line): September 1

Misti (Line): June 9, July 28 *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line): June 23, September 15

Michelle (Content & Developmental): July 28

Karen (Line): Booked for the Year

Cassie (Line & Content): Novella: July 7. Book: September 29

Laura (Line & Content): September 29

Stefanie (Line): Novella: September 8. Book: October 20

Jenn L. (Line): September 15

Sarah (Line): August 4

Alyssa (Content & Developmental): August 11

Joann (Content & Line): September 8, October 13

Suzanne (Content & Developmental): September 8

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Slots will be filled on a first-come, first-served basis. We often have postponements that create new openings.

Note: Our novella slots are for manuscripts under 40,000 words.

http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available dates*: (Slots are for book-length (over 40k words) unless otherwise noted, but a novella can be scheduled in any slot.)

Misti (Line): Novella: July 7, Book: September 15 *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line): Novella: August 4, Book: September 15

Michelle (Content & Developmental): September 1

Karen (Line): Booked for the year

Cassie (Line & Content): Book: July 14, Novella: September 29, October 27, November 17, December 22 - Except for these, Cassie is booked for the year.

Laura (Line & Content): Novella: July 28, Book: September 29

Stefanie (Line): Novella: June 30, September 8. Book: October 20

Jenn L. (Line): Novella: July 28, Book: September 29

Sarah (Line): Novella: July 14, Book: August 24, then September 29

Alyssa (Content & Developmental): October 6

Joann (Content & Line): September 8, November 3

Suzanne (Content & Developmental): September 8

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Slots will be filled on a first-come, first-served basis. We often have postponements that create new openings.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available dates*: (Slots are for book-length (over 40k words) unless otherwise noted, but a novella can be scheduled in any slot.)

Stefanie (Line): Novella: June 16, September 8. Book: October 20

Misti (Line): September 15 *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line): Novella: August 4, Book: September 15

Michelle (Content & Developmental): September 1

Karen (Line): Booked for the year

Cassie (Line & Content): Novella: December 1 - Then booked for the year.

Laura (Line & Content): Novella: July 28, Book: September 29

Jenn L. (Line): Novella: July 28, Book: October 6

Sarah (Line): August 24, then September 29

Alyssa (Content & Developmental): October 6

Joann (Content & Line): September 8, November 3

Suzanne (Content & Developmental): September 8

Jennifer B. (Line): June 23 *Note: Jennifer does not take projects containing sex.

Jessica (Content & Developmental): June 23

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Slots will be filled on a first-come, first-served basis. We often have postponements that create new openings.

Pricing & Booking Here: http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available dates*: (Slots are for book-length (over 40k words) unless otherwise noted, but a novella can be scheduled in any slot.)

Stefanie (Line): October 20.

Misti (Line): September 15 *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line): October 6

Michelle (Content & Developmental): September 1

Karen (Line): Booked for the year

Cassie (Line & Content): Novella: December 1 - Then booked for the year.

Laura (Line & Content): Book: September 29

Jenn L. (Line): Novella: July 28, Book: August 18

Sarah (Line): Novella: July 28, then August 5

Alyssa (Content & Developmental): October 6

Joann (Content & Line): September 8

Suzanne (Content & Developmental): September 8

Jennifer B. (Line): July 28 *Note: Jennifer does not take projects containing sex.

Jessica (Content & Developmental): July 28

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Slots will be filled on a first-come, first-served basis. We often have postponements that create new openings.

Note: Our novella slots are for manuscripts under 40,000 words.

Pricing & Booking Here: http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo! (Feb 27, 2011)

I just passed your site along to someone looking for a deeper copy edit.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Steven Konkoly said:


> I just passed your site along to someone looking for a deeper copy edit.


Thanks, Steven.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our next available dates*: (Slots are for book-length (over 40k words) unless otherwise noted, but a novella can be scheduled in any slot.)

Stefanie (Line): October 20

Misti (Line): September 15 *Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line): September 29

Michelle (Content & Developmental): November 17

Karen (Line): Booked for the year

Cassie (Line & Content): Novella: December 1 - Then booked for the year.

Laura (Line & Content): Book: September 29

Jenn L. (Line): October 6

Sarah (Line): Novella: July 28, Book: August 25

Alyssa (Content & Developmental): October 6

Joann (Content & Line): Novella: October 13, Book: November 3

Suzanne (Content & Developmental): September 8

Jennifer B. (Line): July 28 *Note: Jennifer does not take projects containing sex.

Jessica (Content & Developmental): August 11

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Slots will be filled on a first-come, first-serve basis. We often have postponements that create new openings.

Note: Our novella slots are for manuscripts under 40,000 words.

Pricing & Booking Here: http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/

**************************************************************​
Release Day Sale: $2.99 - Today Only!

Hook, Tagline, and Sinker: How to Write Irresistible Book Descriptions

This is the first installment in Red Adept Publishing's new style guide series, Beyond the Style Manual.​

For links to Barnes & Noble and other stores, check out our book page: http://redadeptpublishing.com/beyond-the-style-manual/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

We offer a wide array of editorial services: http://redadeptpublishing.com/pricing-menu/

Check out our Testimonial page: http://redadeptpublishing.com/editingproofreading-testimonials/

Here are our next available dates*: (Slots are for book-length (over 40k words) unless otherwise noted, but a novella can be scheduled in any slot.)

Stefanie (Line): October 20

Misti (Line): September 15 
*Note: Misti does not take projects containing sex.

Kelly (Line): September 29

Michelle (Content & Developmental): September 1

Karen (Line): Booked for the year

Cassie (Line & Content): Novella: December 1 - Then booked for the year.

Laura (Line & Content): Novella, October 13, Book: November 10

Jenn L. (Line): November 3

Sarah (Line): Novella: July 28, then September 29

Alyssa (Content & Developmental): October 6

Joann (Content & Line): November 3

Suzanne (Content & Developmental): September 8

Jennifer B. (Line): September 1 
*Note: Jennifer does not take projects containing sex.

Jessica (Content & Developmental): September 8

*Availability subject to change without notice.

Slots will be filled on a first-come, first-serve basis. We often have postponements that create new openings.

**********************​
*Hook, Tagline, and Sinker: How to Write Irresistible Book Descriptions*

This is the first installment in Red Adept Publishing's new style guide series, Beyond the Style Manual.



For links to Barnes & Noble and other stores, check out our book page: http://redadeptpublishing.com/beyond-the-style-manual/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Red Adept Editing has moved to a new site: http://www.redadeptediting.com/

We've also added a page that shows the next available dates for all of our editors: http://www.redadeptediting.com/availability/

We still have some tweaking to do, so if you have any issues while there, feel free to contact me directly at [email protected].


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Be sure to check out our new site:  [URL=http://www.redadeptediting]http://www.redadeptediting.com/[/url]

We have different levels of editing to fit every budget.

We have a new book in our Beyond the Style Manual series:



It's on sale today for only $2.99.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey, Lynn. Are these Beyond the Style Manual books going to be available as hardcopies/paperbacks, as well?


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

RM Prioleau said:


> Hey, Lynn. Are these Beyond the Style Manual books going to be available as hardcopies/paperbacks, as well?


We have a lot of these planned, and they each address different aspects of writing.

We have thought of eventually grouping them and creating an omnibus out of each group. Those would also be sold in print.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Red Adept Editing is now scheduling for 2015. We do have a few slots in 2014.

Here is a link to our editing services menu: http://www.redadeptediting.com/pricing-menu/

You can check availability here: http://www.redadeptediting.com/availability/


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds reasonable but what I did not see was "before" and "after" examples of your work. I think that would be great for you to add to the service menu here: http://www.redadeptediting.com/pricing-menu/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

jamielakenovels said:


> Sounds reasonable but what I did not see was "before" and "after" examples of your work. I think that would be great for you to add to the service menu here: http://www.redadeptediting.com/pricing-menu/


We have a page for testimonials: http://www.redadeptediting.com/editingproofreading-testimonials/

We offer sample edits for new clients. I think it's far more valuable to see what we can do for your manuscript than for an author to see what we did for some other author's book.

Also, I can't just post our clients' original writing on our website. We keep submitted manuscripts confidential.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Did you know that RAE offers all levels of editing?

We have a full menu of services to meet any editorial need and budget: http://www.redadeptediting.com/pricing-menu/

Two of our guides from the new Beyond the Style Manual series are now available:


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Did you know that RAE offers all levels of editing?

We have a full menu of services to meet any editorial need and budget: http://www.redadeptediting.com/pricing-menu/

**********************************************​
Writers are readers, too!

Check out our Young at Heart Tour and enter to win Amazon Gift Certificates and some RAP swag: http://redadeptpublishing.com/young-at-heart-tour/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

We still have a few openings in January.

You can see the availability schedule here: Red Adept Editing Availability

We have a new Beyond the Style Manual installment available for preorder:


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

We now have a Featured Authors section on our site: http://www.redadeptediting.com/featured-authors/

Our first two were Mel Comley and Cristin Harber.

The third one will be added this month.

Need an editor? Check out our services menu.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

One of our editing clients received a Kirkus review:

https://www.kirkusreviews.com/book-reviews/stephanie-laurens/the-tempting-of-thomas-carrick/

The last paragraph reads:

"A fun and fast-moving read, and better edited than many of Laurens' past efforts. Highly recommended."

The "past efforts" Kirkus is referring to are Laurens's recent releases from Avon/HarperCollins, edited via their system of copyeditors and proofreaders. So what Kirkus is (unknowingly) saying is that the indie outcome of using Red Adept is superior to that provided by HarperCollins and their New York copyeditors and proofreaders.  

Come check us out: Red Adept Editing


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Lynn McNamee said:


> One of our editing clients received a Kirkus review:
> 
> https://www.kirkusreviews.com/book-reviews/stephanie-laurens/the-tempting-of-thomas-carrick/
> 
> ...


*Hi five*

You know I love you guys, but that is awesome!


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo! (Feb 27, 2011)

I referred a friend to Red Adept midway through the year, and she has been EXTREMELY pleased with the quality and professionalism of the Red Adept team. She can't say enough positive things about what they did with her manuscript.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

DaCosta said:


> *Hi five*
> 
> You know I love you guys, but that is awesome!


Thanks! We're pretty happy.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Steven Konkoly said:


> I referred a friend to Red Adept midway through the year, and she has been EXTREMELY pleased with the quality and professionalism of the Red Adept team. She can't say enough positive things about what they did with her manuscript.


Oh, thanks for letting me know. And we really appreciate the referral.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I've used Red Adept several times for proofing, so good to know I got my money's worth.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you, Dara and Ms. Jarvis.

I know my editors and proofreaders enjoy working on your manuscripts.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Lynn McNamee said:


> One of our editing clients received a Kirkus review:
> 
> https://www.kirkusreviews.com/book-reviews/stephanie-laurens/the-tempting-of-thomas-carrick/
> 
> ...


Congrats, Lynn!


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

Lynn McNamee said:


> One of our editing clients received a Kirkus review:
> 
> https://www.kirkusreviews.com/book-reviews/stephanie-laurens/the-tempting-of-thomas-carrick/
> 
> ...


Very cool. Even when you already think you're doing good work, that impartial validation is a big boost.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sandra K. Williams said:


> Very cool. Even when you already think you're doing good work, that impartial validation is a big boost.


Yep. 

Misti Wolanski was the editor for this one. She is a CMoS guru. 

I did think it odd that they mentioned the editing because I assumed that they often received ARCs, which are generally prior to proofreading and/or copy editing.

Of course, I'm also happy for the client. Getting a good Kirkus review is pretty great.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Red Adept Editing offers all levels of editing: copy editing, line editing, content editing, and proofreading. We also have package deals.

Come check us out!

Editing Menu

We have openings in April. 

Red Adept Availability


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm just giving our thread a little bump.

We're still here, and we're still editing. 

Editing Menu

Editor Availability


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Book your slot today to make your book shine:

Editing Menu

Editor Availability

**********

_ Get to the Point: Trimming Unnecessary Words_, by Stefanie Spangler Buswell, is on a Kindle Countdown.

Feed your Kindle today for only $.99:


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Red Adept Editing now offers NetGalley slots and press releases.*

Publicity Menu

*Book your editing slot today to make your book shine.*

Editing Menu

Editor Availability

*******

*Red Adept Publishing News: *

_When You Make It Home_, by Claire Ashby, hit the NYT Bestseller list last week. This is the second Red Adept Publishing book to make the list.

We are open for submissions.

Publishing Submission Guidelines


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

We're now booking for 2016.

*Schedule your editing slot today to make your book shine.*

Services Menu

Editor Availability

We have a new Beyond the Style Manual Guide: _Just to Be Clear - Writing What You Mean_, by Lynn McNamee



Our first 3 guides are now available in an omnibus edition:


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

We have openings available as early as March!

*Schedule your editing slot today to make your book shine.*

Services Menu

Editor Availability

We also offer NetGalley Slots.

And have you seen our Beyond the Style Manual Guides?


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

We have openings available as early as March!

*Schedule your editing slot today to make your book shine.*

Services Menu

Editor Availability

We also offer NetGalley Slots.

And have you seen our Beyond the Style Manual Guides?


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Red Adept Publishing did an excellent proofread for my second book "The Fredorian Destiny". They even impressed my copyeditor. I have added them as part of my process and hope their proofreaders aren't too stacked up for March.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you, Adair. 

We enjoyed working with you.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

We have openings available as early as March!

*Schedule your editing slot today to make your book shine.*

Services Menu

Editor Availability

We also offer NetGalley Slots.

And have you seen our Beyond the Style Manual Guides?


----------



## LJ (Feb 14, 2014)

Absolutely love Red Adept! They have great packages for every need and great editors. I've been very pleased with every book they've edited for me. I always feel like I get my my money's worth. They work hard to make my books shine.

Highly recommend!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, LJ.

We really appreciate your endorsement.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Schedule your editing slot today to make your book shine.*

Services Menu

Editor Availability

We also offer NetGalley Slots.

And have you seen our Beyond the Style Manual Guides?


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you have what it takes to choose good books?

Red Adept Publishing is looking for an Acquisitions Editor to review submissions of Women's Fiction, Romance, and Young Adult titles.

For more information and to apply, go here: http://redadeptpublishing.com/join-our-team/


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*We offer 3-week NetGalley Slots for only $25.*

*
Red Adept Editing Client Testimonial Series: Natalie Wright *






We offer all types of editing services at great prices.

*Schedule your editing slot today to make your book shine.*

Services Menu

Editor Availability

Check out our Featured Indie Authors.

Have you seen our Beyond the Style Manual Guides?
[/quote]


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Visit Our Site to Enter

Prizes:

2 Grand Prizes: $25 Discount on any RAE Editing Package, One 3-Week NetGalley Slot, & a Paperback Copy of Beyond the Style Manual: Bundle #1

3 Second Place Prizes: 3-Week NetGalley Slot

1 Third Place Prizes: Paperback Copy of Beyond the Style Manual: Bundle #1

3 Fourth Place Prizes: Ebook Copy of any Beyond the Style Manual Guide

*Book your slot today to make your book shine:*

Editing Menu

Editor Availability


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

*We offer 3-week NetGalley Slots for only $25.*

We offer all types of editing services at great prices.

*Schedule your editing slot today to make your book shine.*

Services Menu

Editor Availability

Check out our Featured Indie Authors.

Have you seen our Beyond the Style Manual Guides?


----------



## lizapennbooks (Sep 12, 2016)

Forgive my dumb question, but is the $25 NetGalley slot for a month?


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

lizapennbooks said:


> Forgive my dumb question, but is the $25 NetGalley slot for a month?


It's for a 3-week listing.

We've found that over 90% of requests appear in the first week with the rest trickling in over the next two weeks. So our tests have shown that a longer listing is not more effective.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

We offer all types of editing services at great prices.

*Schedule your editing slot today to make your book shine.*

Services Menu

Editor Availability

Check out our Featured Indie Authors.

*We offer 3-week NetGalley Slots for only $25.*

Have you seen our Beyond the Style Manual Guides?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

I had heard many good things about Red Adept Editing, and they did a sample edit for me. Maybe their notion of a line edit just didn't match my expectations, but I wasn't impressed with the results. I had a flashback scene where they changed every verb to the past perfect, and after incorporating their corrections, I felt that my writing sounded sterile. They also missed a few typos that two other editors caught.

I did appreciate how prompt, fast, and professional they were, but the person I interacted with wasn't as personable as the other editors. Maybe that was just because it was a sample edit.

I chose someone else. I won't give more information about my experience because I prefer to keep anonymous on this forum, but I wanted to tell people that their service might not be the best fit for everyone.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Out_there,

I'm sorry you weren't happy with your sample edit. 

You are definitely correct. Red Adept Editing isn't for everyone. Authors must find the right editors for their work.

That's exactly why we offer sample edits.


----------

